# Tizzy - July 2009 to July 2, 2011 :(



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

She was formerly named Lynds when Eagle named the Mod Brats. But once she came to me all the way from Kansas, I renamed her Tizzy, to go along with her sister Spaz's name, plus she really was! LOLOL

Here was my first glimpse of my pretty girl








And her surviving sister Spaz









Tizzy and Spaz as young adults









Tizzy had a slightly bigger headspot, slightly different head shape, and once Spaz was spayed, she gained a ton of weight whereas Tizzy stayed the same LOL








She was sooo pretty, but a little spooky to handle at first.








Later on she started to really trust me…pretty good tuck 








Tizzy and Spaz, always together








These 2 loved to run outside of their cage, and would run for hours and hours happily. I would go visit and they would pile onto me while I sat on the floor, then just like girls…off again









Even in old age they were always together, never a squabble or disagreement.

Poor Tizzy developed chronic respiratory, I am pretty sure now it was pulmonary abscesses in the end, but I kept her comfortable, until this weekend. I started her on heart meds to see if there would be any improvement and there was, but not enough for long term sadly.

Last night her feet were really blue and cool and I started planning on taking her in on Monday to Dr Munn. She didn’t make it. This morning, her lungs shut down, there was no air going in, just this horrible crunching sound, and she passed quickly in my hands as I stroked her and cried. I hear most of her family passed the same way, very suddenly. Spaz is in great shape and spayed so I am hoping to get her in with some lucky boys.

My sweet, sweet girl. Breathe deeply and run my darling.


----------



## HighwayStar (Aug 20, 2010)

Gorgeous little thing. I'm sure you being there in the end was a comforting for her.


----------



## Misbehavior (May 29, 2011)

I think that the animals you need to work to gain their trust leave a special mark on your heart... There's no way she's not playing hard right now, waiting for her sis. RIP hun. <3


----------

